# Sticky  Garmin - Installation Guide for loading poi's to an SD Card



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Garmin - Installation Guide for loading poi's to an SD Card*. Author = Zappy61

I got my 465T in December and have been very pleased with it so far. One aspect of the learning curve was to install new poi's. This is fairly easy to do using the Garmin Loader software but most of the instructions I came across described how to load them into the memory of the unit. This is OK but the more you load the less memory the machine has to perform and the possible loss of speed. So I looked into putting the files onto the SD (4GB High Speed) card which would overcome the latter, and another advantage is that you can separate the poi's into individual named folders for easy reference, but it does have some little quirks to overcome.

A week or so ago I received a PM from Dave (davebbenlli) seeking assistance about poi loading for the 465T. Rather than try to explain via a PM I thought I would put together a tutorial that could be followed more easily than just written instructions. He said it help him a lot and suggested I make it available for anyone else who maybe is struggling with poi loading or wants to put them on an SD card.

So here it is with my thanks to Dave and Phil (drcotts) for proof reading it.

Regards,

Graham

PS: the PDF is in printable format so that you can print it off. Any amendments let me know.


----------

